# [EVDL] figuring milage watts per mile



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I finally got my C. A. working . My EVT scooter pack is only capable 5 amps now, " after 5600 miles on 5 x 35 ah , agms I'm pretty happy about that ", that includes some times having to stay above the 50 volt controller drop off point just to keep going at 20 mph . till i coast in the drive way . Anyway my watts per mile at this easy rate is around " 60 watts per mile " .
I'm trying to decide on 20 or 40 ah LFP cells . My longest average across town trip would be 15 miles and watts per mile would be "80" or so . Anyway how do I use this for pack sizing .

I'll get 22- 24 LFP cells . Any formulas or charts would be helpfull .

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 10 Apr 2012 at 10:37, Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video wrote:
> 
> > I finally got my C. A. working ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cycle Analyst 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, April 11, 2012 12:36 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] figuring milage watts per mile



> On 10 Apr 2012 at 10:37, Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video wrote:
> 
> > I finally got my C. A. working ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here the link for the C.A.:
http://www.ebikes.ca/drainbrain.shtml
It has the same function as an E-meter but intended
more for e-Bike use, that is where the "Cycle" also
hints to, besides the battery cycling
(The name was chosen because it was
"descriptive with double meanings".
Originally the device was "DrainBrain"...)

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Wednesday, April 11, 2012 1:19 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] figuring milage watts per mile

Cycle Analyst 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, April 11, 2012 12:36 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] figuring milage watts per mile



> On 10 Apr 2012 at 10:37, Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video wrote:
> 
> > I finally got my C. A. working ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Also, FWIW, the CA properly labels Watt-hours as Wh on the display.
The CA is a very useful device which runs entirely off of pack
voltage.

On Tue, Apr 10, 2012 at 12:57 PM, Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
> Here the link for the C.A.:
> http://www.ebikes.ca/drainbrain.shtml
> It has the same function as an E-meter but intended
> more for e-Bike use, that is where the "Cycle" also
> hints to, besides the battery cycling
> (The name was chosen because it was
> "descriptive with double meanings".
> Originally the device was "DrainBrain"...)
>
> Regards,
>
> Cor van de Water
> Chief Scientist
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Cor van de Water
> Sent: Wednesday, April 11, 2012 1:19 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] figuring milage watts per mile
>
> Cycle Analyst
>
>
> Cor van de Water
> Chief Scientist
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
> Sent: Wednesday, April 11, 2012 12:36 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] figuring milage watts per mile
>


> > On 10 Apr 2012 at 10:37, Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video wrote:
> >
> >> I finally got my C. A. working ...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Ken,

In my opinion, there are two major design issues with LFP packs. First, do
you have enough kWh to get the range you need? Within some limits, you can
get this through more voltage or Ah (cell size). Second, do you have enough
Amps to get the performance you need? This also helps set cell size.

You are probably used to getting 10C to 20C current draw from your lead-acid
cells. This might be possible from lithium cells, but they won't be cheap
cells. Cheaper lithium cells might only like giving 3C-4C. So, if you have
10Ah cells, you might only be able to draw 30-40A. .If this isn't enough
current, you might have to step up to bigger cells or more expensive cells
that have a higher C rating.

I view Thundersky cells as 3C cells, although some people report 4C.
I think CALB may be 4-5C cells.
I've heard Headway may be 5C plus.
A123 cells can be 10C plus.

Note that I only have experience with Thundersky cells.

I hope this helps. I don't know if this is as critical for cycles, but it
can be a major design consideration with larger vehicles.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video
> Sent: Tuesday, April 10, 2012 11:38 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] figuring milage watts per mile
> 
> 
> I finally got my C. A. working . My EVT scooter pack is only capable 5
amps
> now, " after 5600 miles on 5 x 35 ah , agms I'm pretty happy about that ",
that
> includes some times having to stay above the 50 volt controller drop off
point
> just to keep going at 20 mph . till i coast in the drive way . Anyway my
watts
> per mile at this easy rate is around " 60 watts per mile " .
> I'm trying to decide on 20 or 40 ah LFP cells . My longest average
across
> town trip would be 15 miles and watts per mile would be "80" or so .
Anyway
> how do I use this for pack sizing .
> 
> I'll get 22- 24 LFP cells . Any formulas or charts would be helpfull .
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

